# 13.5 weeks @ 28 lbs



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

That is the weight of my pup. My boy eats all his meals in less than 5 minutes. I'm feeding him 4.5 cups a day. 1.5 cups a meal. The food is Wellness super 5 large breed puppy food. The bag says 3 1/4 cups per day. So I'm already above what the bag says, but he eats it so fast. Should I keep him at this amount or bump it up a bit. Is this a normal weight for him at the age he's at?
Thanks in advance


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My pup is working line and 24# @ 11 weeks. I am going to reduce his feedings to 2x's a day-RAW fed. If you have a large boned, or showline they tend to be larger, but I would want the growth to be as slow as possible to avoid Pano. You do not want more calories than recommended. My pup also inhales his food, but I know what the right amount is to feed him, not overdoing it for his own sake.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Will be interesting to read what others say. My new pup does not eat fast and I measure his food.

At 10.5 weeks he weighed 28 lbs. At 11.75 weeks, last Thursday he weighed 32.6lbs. He is huge.

Talked with my Breeders about this and they had me add a supplement for his joints. He was the biggest pup since birth.

Wondering what is 'normal' myself?


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

34 pounds at 15 1/2 weeks yesterday for my pup. Feeding TOTW since 7 weeks old.


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Double post...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There is no universal "normal". The only way to know if this is a proper weight for your puppy is to look at his condition. Slow steady growth is best for developing bones and joints, so he should be on the lean side, but not skinny. You should be able to easily feel his ribs and maybe see the last one or two. He should have a well defined "waist" when looking down on him from above, and also a discernible tuck up at the abdomen, behind his rib cage. If all of that applies, you're feeding him the right amount.







If he's looking a little thick, cut back his food slightly, if he's looking really thin, increase it a bit.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you Cassidys Mom for that information. It's a little bit harder to do with a LC but doable. Ty looks good and feels good, just really big boned.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Kürys MomThank you Cassidys Mom for that information. It's a little bit harder to do with a LC but doable.


Ha, don't I know it - I have TWO LCs!!!! I just make a habit of running my hand down their sides on a regular basis to see if everything is still as it should be.









And the rate that they grow at a young age is not necessarily an indication of how big they'll be as adults either. Dena was a big boned girl, and weighed 63 pounds at 6 months old, way over the average for a female. Keefer is her half sibling, and was only 56 pounds at 6 months old, slightly under the average weight for a male, but he ended up about 8 pounds more than her as an adult. Halo turned 6 months old on 5/9, and she was only 46-1/2 pounds, so I do expect her to be smaller, probably between 60 and 65 pounds once she's mature, but who knows? 

People often get hung up on the numbers - how many cups of food should I be feeding a day, what should my puppy weigh? It's best to just feed a good quality food in an amount that will allow slow steady growth and keep your puppy in good condition, and not worry so much about what's "normal". Because normal for your puppy isn't necessarily the same as normal for my puppy, and vice versa.


----------



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. According to the posts he's at a good weight. So I'm gonna keep him at his current feeding. He probably wouldve been bigger, but he just got over parvo a few weeks back.


----------

